# New to the UK



## Cellery (May 28, 2011)

Hey Everyone!

Im a 23yo Australian who is moving to the UK in October, and i am looking to find the best places to train, meet new people and see what bodybuilding in the UK is like 

Bodybuilding here is pretty small, quite often its the same ppl at every comp, laws are really strict (even over the counter test boosters or pre workout drinks are getting banned :der: ), an knowledgeable people are hard to find.

But i look forward to becoming an active member of this forum, and i apologise for any newbie stuff i may post haha


----------



## bodyworks (Oct 17, 2007)

cool, good to have you on Musclechat man.


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

hey bud, where abouts will you be living?


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

Welcome to MC!

Would defo be interested to know why you're moving here from Oz, as Fleg says it's usually the other way around. My best mate moved to Brisbane a few years ago and he's never coming back!!


----------



## ShaunMc (Apr 28, 2008)

welcome aboard mate ... be good to have your input

where u moving too


----------



## Hard Trainer (Apr 29, 2009)

Welcome to the forum bud

Nice intro


----------



## Cellery (May 28, 2011)

Thanks for the warm welcome everyone! 

I live about an hour from brissy on the Sunshine coast.

Im coming over on a working Visa for 2 years, just really want to travel and see the world.

You guys would probs come here for the weather and that sort of thing, but theres not alot to do lol but you guys have so much history, culture, and things to see. here we can drive for 3 hrs in a straight line at 100kmph and till be in the same town (seriously) haha whereas where u are, you could be in an entirely different place!!

So when the offer came up to go, i took it.

Ill be living in Barnes/Hammersmith, im unfamiliar with the terrain so all i know is its in west london lol

So ill be pounding the pavement to all the local gyms and supplement/sports shops for a job (was a PT at my gym for 2+years over here, but im happy just being a towel boy if it gets me in the gym and some money to live on), havn't decided whether or not to compete when im over yet (all you boys are freakin massive!!)

My avatar is me at my last comp, the first one i did (learnt alot!!) placed third in my division at the IFBB Queenslands, decided i need to make many improvements before i hit the stage again.

Thanks again for the warm welcome!


----------



## jennabush (Jul 25, 2011)

hey mate, no matter where you live or work you may try this one: payasUgym. You will be able to find out plenty of gyms across london. Pretty handy.


----------



## hellenic80 (Jul 26, 2011)

Hello and welcome to the forum. I am new here as well, just moved to Greece from London!


----------

